# Grizzly hunt suspended



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Interesting read.

https://www.courthousenews.com/judge-temporarily-halts-grizzly-hunting-season/

I just saw this on KSL

https://www.ksl.com/article/46383254/judge-blocks-saturdays-grizzly-hunts-in-wyoming-idaho

Opinions????

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I wish people would let other people do their jobs. 

I didn’t see, nor have I ever seen, where a wildlife biologist rushes into the courtroom and tells the judge how he/she should act and overrules a verdict that the court decided on. Why keep biologists and other individuals with the proper knowledge and expertise on the payroll if some judge can overrule the wildlife folks recommendations?

I think we should let the wildlife folks do their jobs, listen to their recommendations, and move forward. We need to quit humanizing animals.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I agree with that, where are the experts?


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Excellent point Jeff.

My absolute favorite place in the world is the Sunlight Basin and Beartooth highway area just east of Cooke City Montana but on the Wyoming side. The wolf and grizzly populations in this area are crazy. We spend a week in July camping in Sunlight and fishing the surrounding area. Grizzly and wolf tracks are common along the creek beds. I have walked up on one grizzly while fishing and seen wolves and grizzlies while driving. We listened to a wolf pack howling just across the river from our camp one night on our last trip. 

I was then at a family reunion a couple weeks ago just outside the east entrance of Yellowstone at Buffalo Bill Scout camp. I was talking with the camp director and someone mentioned bears. He told us all they see for bears in the area are grizzly bears. The black bear population pretty much has been killed off by the grizzly bears. I love to see bears but they must be controlled. I totally believe if they are saying there are 700 bears the actual number is actually significantly higher.

Moose used to be common in the area, I rarely see them anymore. Are the bunny huggers okay with the decimation of the black bear and moose populations? Just a hint, they are. I don't believe they care as much about the animals as they do about stopping hunting. 

I doubt that it comes as a surprise to many that this judge is legislating from the bench. I would have been more surprised had he let the hunt go forward.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

to suspend it two days before the hunt???? Come on. All the prep work, time and money that these hunters spent into this hunt. It's just frustrating.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

hunting777 said:


> to suspend it two days before the hunt???? Come on. All the prep work, time and money that these hunters spent into this hunt. It's just frustrating.


I wonder if any hunters are already camped out of cell phone range and have been scouting. Now the wife has to rally up the mountain to give this bad news.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

3arabians said:


> I wonder if any hunters are already camped out of cell phone range and have been scouting. Now the wife has to rally up the mountain to give this bad news.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


The judge overstepped their bounds and have absolutely no authority to rule or issue edicts based on emotion when it comes to wildlife management. The process was followed and the teddy bear was delisted. The state game agency made it public with data.

I say the hunters out in the sticks with no cell phone range/coverage and having no knowledge of this crybaby suspension antic need to proceed forward and wildlife officers need to tell the judge to go pound sand.

What an idiot...


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

o-|| -8/- :fencing:


----------

